# torsion bar question



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

when you guys crank your torsion bars for adding the plow, do you crank them all the way up or just a little?

also does the truck always return to its original height after the plow is taken off or does the added weight have some effect on the torsion bars?


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I work with a fleet of chevy trucks and the torsion bars get turned up 8 full turns when the plows go on and back again in the spring with no problems.


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

ride hight and stiffness is controled by the torsion bars they do fatigue if u over load them alot and extreemly often but usualy not enough to be all that noticable and it takes lots of abuse and years.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I put green keys on my trucks. Then I put no turns on with the plow.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

ajman21;1118237 said:


> ride hight and stiffness is controled by the torsion bars they do fatigue if u over load them alot and extreemly often but usualy not enough to be all that noticable and it takes lots of abuse and years.


would u think a 7ft steel plow on the front of an s10 be overloading it? i think the truck handles the plow really well and maybe only goes down an inch or so at the most when its picked up.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Take it stages. Try a couple of turns and see how it sits. I turn them up till it sits about level when the plow is off. Also if your going to have ballast in the back make sure its in when you set the ride height. you dont really want the front end higher than the rear when the plow is on the ground. Mark your bolts and count the turns. also, jack up the front on a framemember to unload the front suspension to avoid unecessary wear on the bolts.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Also lube them up a day before..Several times...
Use a good penetrant...Not WD 40....

Write down some where safe the number of turns..So you can return it to original settings....


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

The way I had it done was one guy crank while I measure the wheel well. I ended up going up about 3/4 inch on both sides.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

so dont turn them up all the way?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

97S104x4;1118582 said:


> so dont turn them up all the way?


Start out with 3-4 turns. Slam it down...drive it around the block and measure from starting point. Put plow on and see where its at. Both sides WILL NOT take same amount of turns. Start with 3-4, slam, drive, and then fine tune one side to the other.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

496 BB;1118743 said:


> Start out with 3-4 turns. Slam it down...drive it around the block and measure from starting point. Put plow on and see where its at. Both sides WILL NOT take same amount of turns. Start with 3-4, slam, drive, and then fine tune one side to the other.


Why are you slaming it down?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Crank all the way up, get alignment and get rear end level without plow at local spring shop by re-arcing the springs. Be done with it will look like you lifted the truck!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Philbilly2;1119339 said:


> Why are you slaming it down?


I just do it to "settle" it. Its not like driving it around but maybe it works maybe it dont. I do both.


mullis56;1119398 said:


> Crank all the way up, get alignment and get rear end level without plow at local spring shop by re-arcing the springs. Be done with it will look like you lifted the truck!


This is quite possibly the dumbest advice yet


----------



## tractorbill (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea shocks are too short to begin with, you will yank them apart and then watch the CV angles they will be way wrong!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

97S104x4;1118465 said:


> would u think a 7ft steel plow on the front of an s10 be overloading it? i think the truck handles the plow really well and maybe only goes down an inch or so at the most when its picked up.


I would say leave it alone if it handles the load already. If you have to turn them maybe 3-4 turns.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

just get different tbar keys for the front. my truck was basically ready for plowing after i took out the rear blocks cause it rode like ass!


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

the torsion keys is what kills the front end, it allows you to crank them much more than they are supposed to be.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why do most here want to crank those T-bars up so far ???

Try just a few at a time ...


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you considered Timbren's. Messing around with torsion bar settings is kinda of a PIA because it effects other things. Then you need an alignment. If you decide to adjust them I suggest painting a white line on the bolt head using white fingernail polish so you know exactly where the bolts are before turning. It also makes counting the turns more precise.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

tractorbill;1120140 said:


> Yea shocks are too short to begin with, you will yank them apart and then watch the CV angles they will be way wrong!


I can raise the front of my truck higher then the rear and still not run out of shock.Ive never seen a need to waste money on any keys If so u need t bars not keys.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

tractorbill;1120140 said:


> Yea shocks are too short to begin with, you will yank them apart and then watch the CV angles they will be way wrong!


 Yes the t bars affect the alignment VERY slightly. Turned mine up 4 turns and drove it for 2 years before I even put it on our alignment rack.Tires wore evenly as they should.


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

brad96z28;1121708 said:


> I can raise the front of my truck higher then the rear and still not run out of shock..............


I've seen the 88-98 style trucks pull the stock shocks apart with the bars cranked to high. I've never seen the 99-07 style do it though. If I drive my 98 with the bars cranked and no plow, it feels like they could pull apart. My 03 is totally different. Seems just fine with them cranked and no plow. These are 3/4 ton trucks, but if we are talking s10 here, then??????


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

tac48;1121955 said:


> I've seen the 88-98 style trucks pull the stock shocks apart with the bars cranked to high. I've never seen the 99-07 style do it though. If I drive my 98 with the bars cranked and no plow, it feels like they could pull apart. My 03 is totally different. Seems just fine with them cranked and no plow. These are 3/4 ton trucks, but if we are talking s10 here, then??????


I have too. Actually from own experience. Always ripped the driver's front shock on my '89. The bottom mount eyelet would uncurl. Now-a-day's Bilstein & Rancho (maybe others) offer replacement shocks for 0-2" lifted trucks which solve this.

Another con of overcranking the torsion bars is that you are taking away from the downard travel of your suspension. Lift kits resolve all of this, but that's a whole other subject.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

tac48;1121955 said:


> I've seen the 88-98 style trucks pull the stock shocks apart with the bars cranked to high. I've never seen the 99-07 style do it though. If I drive my 98 with the bars cranked and no plow, it feels like they could pull apart. My 03 is totally different. Seems just fine with them cranked and no plow. These are 3/4 ton trucks, but if we are talking s10 here, then??????


I agree %100


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Buy a 2011 . You wont have to touch the bars .


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I put Truxx on my 02 GMC 2500HD with a Western 8ft ProPlow Plus. No problems with plow on of off.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

yes we are talking about an s10. that handles the plow rather well with the TBars cranked up, 6.5 ft completely steel plow


----------



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

tac48;1121955 said:


> I've seen the 88-98 style trucks pull the stock shocks apart with the bars cranked to high. I've never seen the 99-07 style do it though. If I drive my 98 with the bars cranked and no plow, it feels like they could pull apart. My 03 is totally different. Seems just fine with them cranked and no plow. These are 3/4 ton trucks, but if we are talking s10 here, then??????


That is a good reply. I agree.


----------

